# Routenplaner für Kreta?!



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2007)

*Routenplaner für Kreta?!*

Eigentlich steht die Frage ja schon im Topic.  
Ich suche für meinen nächsten Urlaub, richtig ... es geht nach Kreta, einen Routerplaner. Das Problem ist, dass fast alle Routenplaner, die ich getestet habe, bei Griechenland bzw. Kreta im speziellen versagen.

Ich finde keine gescheite Map und/oder Planungsprogramm für den PC.
Das nervt mich schon ein wenig, ich hab keine Lust meine Freundin mit einer Papierkarte (!) ins Auto zu setzen und darauf zu hoffen, dass sie mir den richtigen Weg zum Hotel zeigt.

Also, Tipp & Tricks sind vollkommen.  
Wenn jemand ein besonders guten Tipp hat, dann nominiere ich ihn intern im Sternchenträgerforum als einen CC. Naaaaaa, ist das was?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*

hast du dir denn mal ne normale papierkarte von kreta angeschaut? ist kreta so kompliziert, dass man nen routernplaner bräuchte?

vielleicht such mal über fahrrad/mountainbike-seiten, kreta wird gern mal als tour-urlaubsort genutzt. evtl. findest du ja da was...?

wenn du nix findest: schreib dir halt selber den weg ähnliche einer routenplan-strecke auf, indem du ne papierkarte zur hand nimmst. so haben es bis vor ein paar jahren alle menschen gemacht - und es hat nicht schlechter funktioniert...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*



			
				Herbboy am 04.07.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dir denn mal ne normale papierkarte von kreta angeschaut? ist kreta so kompliziert, dass man nen routernplaner bräuchte?


Ich muss das Auto fahren, also bleibt nur meine Freundin, die diese Karte lesen muss. Damit sollte deine Frage hinsichtlich der "kompliziertheit" beantwortet sein. 



> wenn du nix findest: schreib dir halt selber den weg ähnliche einer routenplan-strecke auf, indem du ne papierkarte zur hand nimmst. so haben es bis vor ein paar jahren alle menschen gemacht - und es hat nicht schlechter funktioniert...


Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass du irgendwelche Orte, die in der "Anfahrtsbeschreibung" zum Hotel stehen, auf den Karten irgendwie nicht ersichtlich sind ... oder ich bin blind. Wär ja auch ne Möglichkeit.

Des Weiteren haben wir beide in der Woche keine Zeit & unser nächstes Wochenende ist auch komplett verplant ... wo & wann sollen wir dann die Karte studieren?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*



			
				Rabowke am 04.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.07.2007 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote] naja, ich meinte ja nicht, dass ihr "in echtzeit" beim fahren euch an der karte orientieren sollt... 

und KANN deine freundin nicht fahren? oder DARF sie nur nicht ? 




> Des Weiteren haben wir beide in der Woche keine Zeit & unser nächstes Wochenende ist auch komplett verplant ... wo & wann sollen wir dann die Karte studieren?


also, ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alles so zu tun habt, aber ich fahr jetzt fast 15 jahre auto, und vor "kostenloser routenplaner"-zeiten, also bis vor 3-4 jahren, hab ich für reisen über 300km und mehr zB nach begien, schweiz usw. keine 20min gebraucht, um mir auf einer landkarte eine strecke rauszusuchen, die eckpunkte zu notieren, an denen man abbiegen bzw. vorbeifahren muss und dann nahe des ziels die genauen straßennamen usw. zu notieren...  und den zettel hatte ich dann am armaturenbrett bzw. so, dass er ähnlich leicht zu lesen ist wie zB tacho.

und auch heute schaue ich mir zusätzlich zu nem routenplaner noch ne echte karte an UND nehme eine mit - man weiß ja nie. 


poste doch mal das hotel, und von wo aus ihr dahin müßt.

bin zwar gleich ne weile weg, aber evtl. find ich ja was.


bist du denn beim ADAC? da kannst du dir ja so karten usw. holen, allerdings sind die kostenlosen natürlich nicht so detalliert wir gekaufte. zur "not" kauf dir ruhig eine gute karte  wenn ihr eh schon ein paar hundert € für nen rlaub ausgebt, dann wären 8-15€ für karten ja wohl drin - zudem könntet ihr dann auch am strand, im hotel oder so in ruhe die karten studieren und ausflüge planen. ist auch viel gemütlicher, als wenn einer am PC sitzt und routenplant


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*



			
				Herbboy am 04.07.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und KANN deine freundin nicht fahren? oder DARF sie nur nicht ?


Du hast die dritte Variante vergessen. Sie kann & darf, aber sie will nicht. 



> poste doch mal das hotel, und von wo aus ihr dahin müßt.



Es folgt eine kurze Beschreibung mit vielen Ortsnamen, dass Problem ist, dass ich nicht einen Ortsnamen auf unseren Karten, wir haben bereits welche vom ADAC, gefunden hab. Wir kommen in Heraklion an ...

_Koutsounári: Der kleine Ort Koutsounári liegt an der Südküste Kretas, ca. 9 km östlich von Ierápetra an den Ausläufern der Berge von Sitía. Die Ferienhäuser des Ortes sind im traditionellen kretischen Stil erbaut und fügen sich harmonisch in die Landschaft ein. Im Ort gibt es einige Tavernen, ein Internetcafé und einige Minimärkte. Das unberührte Hinterland bietet gute Wandermöglichkeiten. In Ierápetra, einer Stadt mit 12000 Einwohnern, findet man eine schöne Uferpromenade mit vielen Geschäften aller Art, Restaurants und Tavernen. Zur kleinen Insel Chrissí mit Südseestrand werden Bootsausflüge organisiert. Die kleine Siedlung Férma bietet Minimärkte und einige Tavernen. In ca. 1 km Entfernung befindet sich an der Küstenstraße eine Bushaltestelle mit Verbindungen nach Ierápetra und Sitía. Transferdauer ab Flughafen Heráklion (ca. 109 km) ca. 1 3/4 Stunden.

Lage: Direkt am Strand der Kakí- Skála-Bucht, zwischen den Orten Férma und Koutsounári (je ca. 1 km). Tavernen und Minimärkte erreichen Sie in beiden Richtungen nach ca. 500 m. Über eine steile Zufahrtsstraße erreicht man die Bushaltestelle mit regelmäßigen Verbindungen nach Ierápetra (ca. 10 km) und Sitía. Wir empfehlen die Buchung eines Mietwagens (Mietwagen ab/bis Flughafen viel günstiger als wir es ohnehin schon anbieten)._


----------



## crackajack (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*

Also von Heraklion bis nach Ierápetra:
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...rDestMerged=Ier%E1petra&image2.x=0&image2.y=0
und dann links nach Agia Fotia oder Makrigialos...irgendwas wird schon angeschrieben sein: http://www.crete.tournet.gr/maps3-en.jsp?i=12&j=28
(hier genauer: http://www.greekhotel.com/crete/lasithi/map/map.swf)

Reicht das um als CC nominiert zu werden?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*



			
				crackajack am 05.07.2007 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht das um als CC nominiert zu werden?


Aber selbstverständlich. Ich werde dich umgehend als CC im Internen vorschlagen.   

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Routenplaner für Kreta?!*



			
				Rabowke am 05.07.2007 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.07.2007 08:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cool   



du hast vermutlich die kostenlosen ADACkarten? die enthalten meist nur eckpunkte, sind eher für ausflüge gedacht, oder für lange fahrten, wo die größeren orte als orientierung reichen. 

ich würd für den urlaub an eurer stelle wie gesagt auf jeden fall noch ne detailliert karte holen. kann nicht schaden. 

ps: meine kumpels waren auf kreta, als peter neururer (trainer) zum 1.FC köln kam. die haben dann abends besoffen auf dem hotelbalkon immer gesungen "ohhhh - ohhh - KREEEEETAAA - KREETAA neu-rureeeer!!! - oohhh - ohhh  KREEEETAA  KRETA neu-ru-reeeeer!!!!"     naja, das war 1995, da waren die noch jung 

pps: kann, darf - aber will nicht kenn ich nur vom sex...     das problem: die variante kann, will - aber darf nicht, ist gefährlich


----------

